# Knot for crank/stickbaits



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

I remove the split ring on all of my crank/stickbaits and tie a rapala knot. I feel it makes a noticeable difference in action, especially on floating rapalas.

One word of caution though, periodically re-tie (especially if your're getting into multiple fish) as the knot tends to wear on the eye of the lure. Other than that this knot is killer for cranks/sticks


----------



## markfish (Nov 22, 2007)

this is a great not for top water but for cranks and stick baits, if you have the loop to far from the bait it gets caught by the hooks from time to time i dont remove the ring i use the over hand loop knot and its fast and very strong and gives the bait lot of action, try it some time think you will like it.dubble the line put it throu the ring and make a loop and slide the bait through the loop and wet and clinch trim and readey to hall the monsters in markfish


----------



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

hey markfish i use that knot also but i fish my cranks with a swivel on the front it does take away some of the wiggle and may make it dive just a bit deeper but i use that knot for all fishing bass, cats , crappie whatever always has worked for me even caught a 54lb blue cat last yr with it on 14 lb test lol needless to say it took awhile love that knot tho


----------

